# Betta art gallery.



## Pranco Le (Dec 3, 2020)

Just a gallery of my digital art featuring betta fishes. Opinions are much appreciated if you'd care to contribute one! 

1









2​


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

That is so cool!  All the details are there but the drawing is still simple!


----------

